# pettifogger



## Vanda

Meninos/as,

Por favor, me ajudem a achar um termo 'maneiro' para esta palavra pettifogger  no sentido de  one who engages in petty   arguments.

Tentei rábula que é a outra tradução da palavra, mas gostaria de achar algo mais pertinente, com o outro significado: aquele da pessoa que gosta de discutir insignificâncias.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Derived from _petty_
1. Of small importance; trivial: a petty grievance.
2. Marked by narrowness of mind, ideas, or views.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Olá, Vanda

Ideias: fanfarrão, gabarola, superficial.


----------



## Joca

Pincuinheiro? De picuínha.... Existe o termo?

Implicante, provocador, minucioso...


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Pincunhieiro? De picuínha.... Existe o termo?
> 
> Implicante, provocador, minucioso...


 
Em Portugal usa-se muito picuinha*s*, com esse mesmo sentido. No Brasil, não sei.

 Dicionário Priberam:
*picuinha*
3. Pormenor sem importância. = ninharia


Dicionário Infopédia:
*picuinhas *
adjetivo invariável, nome 2 géneros 2 números que ou pessoa que é muito exigente em relação a todos os pormenores; 
(De _pico+-inha_)


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo, a picuinha! Uma pena que não tenhamos o 'picuinheiro'! (gostei Joca!).


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Meninos/as,
> 
> Por favor, me ajudem a achar um termo 'maneiro' para esta palavra pettifogger  no sentido de  one who engages in petty   arguments.
> 
> Tentei rábula que é a outra tradução da palavra, mas gostaria de achar algo mais pertinente, com o outro significado: aquele da pessoa que gosta de discutir insignificâncias.


Já sei, machadinho. Muito literal. Que tal pirracento? Ou birrento? Ou mero implicante impertinente?


----------



## Audie

Alent, muito bom o '_picuinhas_'! Pena que a gente não o use por aqui.

Machadinho, '_implicante_' já foi sugerido (só para implicar).

E para o toró: '_criador de caso_'.


----------



## machadinho

O implicante do Joca é bom também. 
E a criadora de caso da Audie fica melhor ainda.


----------



## Alentugano

Não sei se foi por influência de portugueses mas acho que já vi brasileiros usando esse termo: "Fulano é tão picuinha/picuinhas!"; "Deixa de ser picuinhas!"


----------



## Joca

Vanda, e que tal niquento? Aquele que se ocupa de ninharias...


----------



## Vanda

Picuinha é usado por aqui, sim.  Niquento?! Esse é novo pra mim. Joia! Criador de caso, muito bom. 
Muito boas sugestões. Obrigada, gente boa!


----------



## Johannes

Dependendo do contexto acho que se poderia usar " mesquinho".
So falta inventar o substantivo


----------



## machadinho

Encrenqueiro


----------



## GOODVIEW

Curioso, eu uso _picuínhas_ mas não sabia que era usado apenas em Portugal, enquanto substantivo. Acho também que é o termo que melhor se encaixa.

Tirando esse, pensei em _cricri_. 

_Esse cara é muito cricri._


----------



## Audie

Então, eu posso dizer: "_Goodview é um (tremendo) picuinhas_"? 

Vocês por aí na parte de baixo do País D) vão entender?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Audierunt said:


> Então, eu posso dizer: "_Goodview é um (tremendo) picuinhas_"?
> 
> Vocês por aí na parte de baixo do País D) vão entender?



Audie, nem se baseando nos novos livros de gramática do MEC você poderia construir uma frase tão descabida, despropositada e eu diria até desatinada. Ela pertence tanto semântica quanto semiologicamente a uma realidade parafrásica. Para clarear teu rumo, vou te dar um tostão de minha sapiência glóssica: 

Essa frase faz parte de um daqueles acidentes linguísticos que só ocorrem a cada 75 anos, e só existe na forma negativa. Hahahahahaha ( favor ligar o reverb e o eco!)


----------



## Vanda

Ôxe que tô achando que picuinha é coisa de mineiro! Macu, cadê você, meu filho?!


----------



## GamblingCamel

By the way, "pettifogger" is a word that's used very infrequently in Am English. Below are 2 examples that might help you select the PT translations that work best. The first involves social interaction; the second relates specifically to law (Webster's refers to Dickens' underhanded lawyer Uriah Heep as a "pettifogger.")



> I am sitting at the local bar with my brother-in-law having a drink or three. In comes a loud mouth pettifogger. He sits there and talks about how wonderful his MB (Mercedes Benz) car is. He talks about how the MB is the finest car around and how fast it is. Finally, I said enough is enough. I say to him I would not have a cheap German piece of junk.
> Acting surprised, he asked me if I had a Toyota? “What?” I say. The others at the bar know that I drive a Ferrari and they are laughing. This does not make the pettifogger happy. Finally, he tells me he will race for pink slips (betting for ownership of the car). I say OK. He asks what I had and I answered I had a Maranello. He did not know what that was. Someone at the bar told him it was a V-12 Ferrari. He then became very quiet and did not wish to race.
> I do not like pettifoggers.





> FBI whistle-blower FBI agent Coleen Rowley's words of wisdom to law school graduates: "Don't become a pettifogger."
> During her commencement speech at the University of Minnesota Law School, she explained that a pettifogger is a lawyer "whose methods are petty, underhanded or disreputable." She said lawyers like that run the risk of getting caught up in outright criminal behavior. Rowley in December was named one of Time magazine's three "Persons of the Year" for her decision to publicly criticize FBI headquarters' handling of the pre-Sept. 11 investigation of Zacarias Moussaoui.


----------



## machadinho

Traduções bem diferentes, GC. No primeiro caso, um fanfarrão (Maria Leopoldina) ou mais contemporaneamente um tirador de onda e dois babacas. No segundo, um clássico rábula (Vanda).


----------

